
Announcing Nylas Mail 2.0 - mruszczyk
https://blog.nylas.com/announcing-nylas-mail-2-0-de1ccb9dd4b3
======
mdzn
Okay, something is weird. I have Outlook.com email with custom domain
(previously Windows Live Domains). These kind of accounts had problems with
Nylas since forever (see my old GitHub issue -
[https://github.com/nylas/nylas-
mail/issues/859](https://github.com/nylas/nylas-mail/issues/859)). I have
tried adding it to new Nylas app with Office 365/custom IMAP with no success.

The weird thing is, in last 15 minutes someone from USA - AWS instance,
35.167.235.231 - tried to connect to my account. This app is said to sync
locally, right? But I see no attempts from my IP in Outlook.com panel, but
about ten from AWS. All of these started when I installed Nylas and tried to
configure it; remaining logins logged by Microsoft are 100% by me (web client,
iPhone Mail.app). WTF?

edit: [https://a.pomf.cat/gxhabs.png](https://a.pomf.cat/gxhabs.png)

2nd edit: According to [https://github.com/nylas/nylas-
mail/issues/3405#issuecomment...](https://github.com/nylas/nylas-
mail/issues/3405#issuecomment-294864609) someone else is unable to connect
with GMail because of Nylas servers throwing HTTP 502. Does it sync locally or
through Nylas' AWS instances? Is this why I can't configure my account with
IMAP?

~~~
grinich
It syncs locally by also can make server requests for things like
snoozing/reminders/send later.

Not sure on the exact details of your account but if you send a quick note to
support@nylas.come one of our engineers can look into it.

~~~
mdzn
Is it possible to turn it off? I don't want these, but looks like I have
effectively given you password to my email account. Can you remove it from
your database?

~~~
grinich
Yep just email that address and we'll take care of it.

------
cozicoolmail
I've been looking forward to trying this out, no good mail clients on Linux

------
mdzn
Stuck on "Still trying to reach Nylas..."
([https://a.pomf.cat/sxiair.png](https://a.pomf.cat/sxiair.png)). Good.

edit: Looks like it tries to fetch some PNG file, but all it gets is HTTP 502,
I guess. ([https://a.pomf.cat/xiblzy.png](https://a.pomf.cat/xiblzy.png))

~~~
grinich
Sorry-- our servers are getting hammered right now. Team is working on a fix.

